
Ask HN: What would you do with a 1 TB of RAM workstation? - partycoder
I was looking at Intel Optane announcements, and was overly impressed by the fact that there would be individual memory modules of up to 512 GB of RAM available as early as next year.<p>What would you exactly do with 1 TB of RAM in your workstation?
======
CyberFonic
Transcode lotsa cat videos in parallel !

But seriously, my reading of Intel's announcement is that Optane modules are a
form of SSD and not dynamic RAM. Thus the access times are orders of magnitude
longer than for "real" DRAM based DDR4 SIMMS.

~~~
bradknowles
Optane is faster than SSD, but not as fast as RAM.

But it is permanent storage, not ephemeral, like RAM.

So, either it takes the place of SSD and maybe we have new algorithms for
accessing that permanent storage, or it sits as an additional layer between
RAM and SSD.

Maybe what we call RAM today becomes a L4 cache into the much larger storage
of Optane.

Dunno, but Optane is not nearly as fast as RAM, so you’re not really going to
be able to effectively use it like you would have with RAM.

------
bighard
run two chrome instances at once!

~~~
kirankn
haha.. so would I :-)

